# Restrictive rescue rules.



## beemerdog

<rant>

I've been considering getting a rescue golden. But, when I go to the rescue websites the rules they require are so restrictive that I wouldn't qualify.

I own my own home (no mortgage) on 5 acres of land at the end of a private dirt road about 1,000 feet off the main road in a rural area. With 1 1/2 acres of lawn surrounded by 150 acres of woods. 

I am retired on disability and I am home almost all of the time. I am on my second golden (#1 was 12 years old and #2 is 6 1/2 yo) and they turned out just fine.

Both dogs had full use of the house and bed. And fed a good dog food, go to the vet regularly and when I went on vacation they come with me. If they cant go, I don't go. 

But, because I don't have a fenced in yard or cage my dogs, I don't qualify to adopt a rescue by their rules.

On the rescue websites they "cry" about how many dogs they have and how they need forever homes. I realize they want to make sure that the dog will go to a good home, but by their rules they are disqualify many families that could care for a dog. I can go to a breeder and buy a pup with less hassle than that.

Some rescue organizations charge so much to adopt a dog it's almost cheaper to go to a breeder to buy a puppy. Which actually defeats the rescue concept.

</rant>


----------



## Bentleysmom

Please don't be discouraged by their websites. I have rescued for years. Talk to them in person or on the phone, explain what you told us. They do go case by case and make exceptions.
I agree that some of the rescue websites discourage people and send them elsewhere but that's not their intention. They need to find responsible owners for these dogs and it sounds like you are very responsible.
Good luck...hang in there, your dog is out there waiting to find you ♥


----------



## SheetsSM

I agree with Bentleysmom, make contact with the rescue. I've volunteered with rescues in three states and all have made accommodations for adopters & unfortunately have been burned in the process--yet, they continue to work with folks that don't look 100% "perfect" on paper.

You also have to keep in mind, that you will not be adopting a golden that has been raised from a puppy to have a reliable recall that will be safe to be off lead outside of a fenced in area. You will need to be absolutely committed to ensuing their safety & that may include being outside 100% of the time with the golden when it's outside, walking it on lead...are your prepared for that?

Also, you reference purchasing a pup from breeder for less than an adoption fee and with less hassle--that would be correct if you're looking at BYBs who don't do the bare minimum clearances required by the GRCA and have done nothing for the betterment of the breed.

Just as you don't want to be judged, please don't do the same to rescues.


----------



## cubbysan

New England rescues have some of the strictest requirements. I know when I lived in MA, I would not have qualified to rescue from the big rescues there too.

Do any of these rescues allow invisible fences? Would you be willing to go that route? I have 5 acres of land, piano key lot. My house is a distance from the street too. I have about 2 1/2 acres in an invisible fence. This is perfect for us. It keeps the dogs close to the house, but still gives us full access to our land, and keeps the dogs away from the areas of our property where they might get into trouble - like our pond, barn etc.


----------



## Shalva

I think that it is important to remember that rescues have these dogs because PEOPLE with great intentions could not be responsible.....


----------



## Dallas Gold

I think before coming here and complaining about a rescue, you should probably talk to the rescue people. You might be surprised to find they might be willing to work with you on it. Give them a chance first please because there may not be anything to complain about after talking with them. I can't speak to the rescue pricing as in my area the rescue charges far less than what a reputable breeder who does all the clearances would ask. Please remember that the rescue adopts only a fully vetted dog, with all vaccinations that has been spayed and neutered. If you went to a back yard breeder or puppy miller and paid for the vaccinations and spay/neuter, you might find the rescue pricing is a bargain in comparison.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The Rescue Group I helped reviewed each applicant on a case by case basis. I know some Groups operate a little differently, but hopefully you will find one that will work with you.

GR Rescues are looking for a safe, permanent loving home for their dogs in which they will receive the required Vet care and be loved as a family member.

I suggest you call and talk to someone before you get too discouraged. You are an experienced Golden owner and that makes a big difference.

My girl is adopted through the GR Rescue I use to help and I adopted my boy from my County Humane Society.

Petfinder.com is a good source for dogs both in shelters and in Resuce Groups.


----------



## Lennap

I understand your frustration completely - I faced similar challenges when I was looking to adopt a golden. The rescues in the Northeast either would not adopt to me or would not adopt a younger dog to me because I am single and I work full time. It did not matter that I had always planned to put the dog in daycare.

The answer to my prayers was Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue. They are a very practical group of people who want nothing but the best for the dog. They actually have a program that adopts out to the New England area.

I am grateful every day of the wonderful care they took of Remy while they had him - and that they trusted me to be his mom.

Check out their website and please don't lose hope you will end up with the dog you meant to have! I know I did.


----------



## Merlins mom

Our rescue does require a fenced yard with few exceptions. Those exceptions are usually made with older dogs and it just depends on the home. I agree with others that you should call the rescue and ask for the adoption coordinator to call you back. It can't hurt and you might be surprised.

As for prices, well it is costly to rescue dogs and get them healthy before they are adopted out. Very few dogs come into rescue that are considered ready to go. Some need more than others. We had one dog this year that we saved and it cost about $6000 to do it. And I'd say that 70% of the dogs we rescue are HW positive. Also some rescues pay for the foster dog food and car mileage for the volunteers. All that $$ adds up!!


----------



## Tayla's Mom

My GRR requires you feed twice a day, no doggy door or dog house and you must write an essay. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave

There have been a few stories on here about being denied by rescue organizations, but I second (or third or fourth) the opinion of contacting the rescue and explaining your specific situation. 

I was terrified that we would never get a puppy since we're two 20-somethings, both working full time who JUST moved into a house. But we explained the situation and did a remote home inspection and the foster family grilled me and I passed. I'm sure you will too. Hang in there and chin up!


----------



## lgnutah

I personally don't understand the "must have a fenced yard" concept. 
Here's where I am confused: Are they suggesting it is OK to put a dog out into a fenced yard (and leave him out there for however many hours)?
Why is that preferable to someone who never "puts the dog out" at all, but rather, if the dog is going out, this means the owner is going out with him and the dog is on a leash.
I just don't see the reasoning behind the fenced yard requirement.
PS and just because a yard is fenced doesn't mean a gate couldn't be left open


----------



## SheetsSM

lgnutah said:


> I personally don't understand the "must have a fenced yard" concept.
> Here's where I am confused: Are they suggesting it is OK to put a dog out into a fenced yard (and leave him out there for however many hours)?
> Why is that preferable to someone who never "puts the dog out" at all, but rather, if the dog is going out, this means the owner is going out with him and the dog is on a leash.
> I just don't see the reasoning behind the fenced yard requirement.
> PS and just because a yard is fenced doesn't mean a gate couldn't be left open


The rescues I volunteer with want our goldens to be adopted to a home where they are an indoor dog. The fence is a means for safety. With a number of goldens coming from a situation where they were found running free on acreage, a fool proof recall is not in their repertoire. As for gates being left open, I always recommend a lock for gates when I do the home visit or at least a clip. 

Of the three rescues I volunteer with one require board approval to adopt if the applicant doesn't have a fence, the other two are more open to invisible fences and no fence homes. The rescue in GA leaves the fence requirement up to the foster family to decide whether or not their foster requires a physical containment.


----------



## cubbysan

Instead of a rescue, have you looked into putting your name on a waiting list on a shelter. There is a shelter in Middletown, RI, the Potter League ( not sure how close you are ), and you can actually put your name in on what breed you want. They will call you when they have that breed available. They take in and find homes for thousands of pet a year. Very good to work with. They work more like a rescue than most shelters.


----------



## cubbysan

Brave said:


> There have been a few stories on here about being denied by rescue organizations, but I second (or third or fourth) the opinion of contacting the rescue and explaining your specific situation.
> 
> I was terrified that we would never get a puppy since we're two 20-somethings, both working full time who JUST moved into a house. But we explained the situation and did a remote home inspection and the foster family grilled me and I passed. I'm sure you will too. Hang in there and chin up!


Unfortunately, in New England, the bigger rescues won't even talk to you unless you meet their strict guidelines on the application. There is such a demand for rescues, up there, they can do that. Fence, no children under 10, one person must be home all day.....


----------



## desi.n.nutro

It seems frustrating from both sides of the coin. I was turned down from rescuing a cat because I was honest about a slight cat allergy. I already had 2 in my bed every night the dog would let them in but....it didn't matter. They seem so self rightous sometimes. On the other hand, I live in the country and I am the only person close by who has a fenced yard for the dogs when I turn them out without me right there. It also seems like I am the only one that has dogs who have lived LOOONNNNGGG lives. I had to see 3 dogs get run over at one time by a hay semi-truck. Chin up. Your dog is out there.


----------



## beemerdog

I made the first post primarily out of frustration. I haven't actually called them but just looked at their posted rules.

I do have my name at the local pound after talking to the dog warden.

During my conversation with the dog warden, she told me that by their (rescue organization) rules even she wouldn't qualify.

I have grown up with a dog in the family ever since I came into this world as a squealing pup. Two of those dogs were/are mine and they couldn't have turned out better. They are/were not pets - they are family.


----------



## booklady

The rescue I've worked with has very stringent sounding rules on it's website....but I i know of exceptions that have happened to every one. In some ways I think it's a bit of test...is someone commited enough to apply and be willing to explain their situation; and in other cases, it can be a way to turn down an inappropriate adopter without hurting their feelings or getting into a confrontation.

For many dogs in rescue, a fence is crucial.....they're runners, they have a high prey drive and will chase that squirrel right across an eight lane freeway, they're fearful or timid and refuse to come when called. Many dogs in rescue DON'T have these problems, but many do. That's not to say that over time these issues can't be conquered, but no rescue wants to be responsible for the death or loss of a dog because an "exception" was made or no rule was in place.

The fees charged by the rescues I'm aware of are outrageously reasonable. They are done on a sliding scale based on the age of the dog with puppies coming in at the highest price and seniors the lowest. An arguement can be made that this is unfair...puppies are often the least expensive for the rescue and the seniors inevitably have more health issues.....but life isn't fair and if the rescue is to keep helping dogs, it needs to find some way to replenish funds....supply and demand, as it were. And then there's the hospice and permanant foster dogs....the one's that will never be adopted out but will spend their lives in a loving home and have their medical needs taken care of by the rescue.....those "expensive" puppies allow that to continue. Puppies are $400....seniors are $100.....the average amount spent on each and every dog is $600. My senior failure foster needed about $2000 in medical costs before he came to me. Nobody's getting rich in any of this, in fact the exact opposite.

Bottom line, as much as we want good adopters and as much as rescue's want to please them and fulfill their wishes....it's the dogs that matter and finding the perfect home for them. Try fostering a dog for two weeks to a year and then having to pick where he goes from a stack of applicants.....a dog you've loved and spilled a lot of sweat, tears and often blood over and then need to let go. In some cases, depending on the dog, the rules are vital.


----------



## TheZ's

I can understand why the rescues have the rules they do but I live in Connecticut also and I'm sympathetic to the OP's point of view. When we lost our first Golden to cancer I looked into the Golden rescue organization that covers Massachusetts and CT and concluded that we probably wouldn't meet their criteria even though we had taken good care of our Golden from the time he was a puppy until he died at 10.5 yrs. It seemed that their rules were very inflexible. Ultimately we decided to look for a puppy from a breeder and I think we're providing her a good and secure home.


----------



## Jige

I have done rescue work for 30+yrs. I had lost my APBT Mikado ( who was a rescue) to kidney failure at 6yrs of age. I was lost with out him. I saw a female APBT that was blind and I wanted her so bad. I called I had referance from 5 vets, 3from dog club members, 2 from a therapy group, and a number of just friends. I couldnt get the pup because I too did not have a fenced in yard. Excuse me she was BLIND I wouldnt be putting her outside by herself even if the yard was fenced. I even had an internet friend that works in a APBT rescue call and verify that I was a good home. They wouldnt budge at all. I would have been a great home for her.


----------



## brianne

I also live in New England and made the same journey you are starting on. I desperately wanted to rescue and would have been happy to adopt from our local animal shelter where all our other pets came from, but my 12 year old son kept begging for a Golden. We had adopted a couple of GR previously.

I was turned down by several rescues even though I had vet references, etc. because I didn't have a fenced yard.

I did what the earlier posters suggested: I contacted the rescue directly and talked with them. After taking time to get to know me a little bit, they made an exception to their rules and I adopted a 5 year old male GR. 

Rescue groups are incredibly dedicated, hard-working folks who do this out of their love for dogs. They don't deny potential adopters to be spiteful - they want the best home for the dogs. And the fees are incredibly reasonable for a fully-vetted dog.

I adopted through Peppertree Rescue in NY, but my dog was actually in the possession of Keeper Rescue in NY because Peppertree didn't have an available foster home for him. They were wonderful to work with. As we speak, Keeper Rescue has 3 or 4 GR or mixes on their site. Check them out!

It was a bumpy journey, but don't give up hope. You will find your new dog. Thank you for rescuing!


----------



## goldy1

BentleysMom and SheetsSM have said exactly what I would say. Make personal contact with the rescue coordinators and keep in touch with them on a regular basis.

Your home and lifestyle sounds awesome for a Golden.

A long time ago I was doing cat rescue in NJ and I was *awful* at it because virtually "nobody" met *my* criteria - even when they met the real criteria. I wanted absolute assurance that these cats would be adored and loved and have the perfect, safe and happy life.

Honestly, the rescue rules are made so restrictive because by making objective rules, it is one way they can assess the person's level of committment. 

Please hang in there - somewhere a Golden is waiting for you!


----------



## goldy1

General V said:


> I have done rescue work for 30+yrs. I had lost my APBT Mikado ( who was a rescue) to kidney failure at 6yrs of age. I was lost with out him. I saw a female APBT that was blind and I wanted her so bad. I called I had referance from 5 vets, 3from dog club members, 2 from a therapy group, and a number of just friends. I couldnt get the pup because I too did not have a fenced in yard. Excuse me she was BLIND I wouldnt be putting her outside by herself even if the yard was fenced. I even had an internet friend that works in a APBT rescue call and verify that I was a good home. They wouldnt budge at all. I would have been a great home for her.


The part about her being BLIND and put out in a yard by herself - actually made me laugh. Of course this would never happen! Sometimes the rules get in the way of placing the dogs.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

brianne said:


> I also live in New England and made the same journey you are starting on. I desperately wanted to rescue and would have been happy to adopt from our local animal shelter where all our other pets came from, but my 12 year old son kept begging for a Golden. We had adopted a couple of GR previously.
> 
> I was turned down by several rescues even though I had vet references, etc. because I didn't have a fenced yard.
> 
> I did what the earlier posters suggested: I contacted the rescue directly and talked with them. After taking time to get to know me a little bit, they made an exception to their rules and I adopted a 5 year old male GR.
> 
> Rescue groups are incredibly dedicated, hard-working folks who do this out of their love for dogs. They don't deny potential adopters to be spiteful - they want the best home for the dogs. And the fees are incredibly reasonable for a fully-vetted dog.
> 
> I adopted through Peppertree Rescue in NY, but my dog was actually in the possession of Keeper Rescue in NY because Peppertree didn't have an available foster home for him. They were wonderful to work with. As we speak, Keeper Rescue has 3 or 4 GR or mixes on their site. Check them out!
> 
> It was a bumpy journey, but don't give up hope. You will find your new dog. Thank you for rescuing!


I just looked at Keeper Rescue's available dogs, they have an adorable young female named Twinkie Marie and a couple of good looking boys. 

Pet Search Results: Adoptable Pets in Amsterdam, NY: Petfinder


----------



## GoldensGirl

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I just looked at Keeper Rescue's available dogs, they have an adorable young female named Twinkie Marie and a couple of good looking boys.
> 
> Pet Search Results: Adoptable Pets in Amsterdam, NY: Petfinder


One of these boys, Duffy, is deaf. He was mistreated for a while but has mostly recovered and he really deserves someone who will give him a loving home. Of course they all deserve loving homes...

Twinkie Marie is less than a year old. She's on the darker reddish side and looks to be a lovely girl.

Joe is six years old and Keeper says he's a very affectionate boy who is well behaved and good on leash and in a car.


----------



## ScoutAMunk

I ran into the same thing. I literally looked for over 5 mos for a golden. Hubs and I were set on a rescue for moral reasons but the rescue agencies were ridiculous with their reqs. I just started devouring animal shelter posts looking for one. It took over 5 months, two scams, lost a goldie pup that was in quarrantine due to parvo because shelter wouldnt allow us to pay a vet to treat her in shelter til out of quarrantine..still t'd bout that, and countless calls..but we finally found our golden boy. You can join most animal shelter pages on face book..itll help speed your search. Best wishes on your search.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

I agree op that is why so many rescues are over crowded. Perhaps they should not even list the restrictions at all if they tend to make exceptions. Most people will read the restrictions and move on, when they could had very well rescued a wonderful pet.


----------



## Megora

One thought I had revisiting this thread - a while back I contacted the golden rescue here in Michigan after we just lost our older golden (Sammy). I initially just wanted to adopt our next golden vs going the puppy route again - especially as my Danny was pushing 12. 

I got a fairly rude email back from the woman over there, basically they will not talk to you unless you have a fence (6 foot). She suggested I adopt seniors and was ready to recommend a couple in their program. I was aghast and reminded her that we just lost a 13 year old and had an 11 year old who we were already dreading losing. To get yet another senior would have been too much pain for us. 

The woman was unfeeling and repeated that they do not adopt to homes without a fence. 

That's probably why they have certain dogs living with fosters for years, because unless you adopt to houses in more urban areas.... 

Anyway, then I inquired with another rescue not too far from my home - and ironically not too far from where I found Jacks' breeder. There they didn't care about the fence, but they basically labeled me as a bad owner and treated me like one because my 11 year old, never-been-bred, senior was intact. 

I was upset and... furious. And I think people on here know that I was searching after I lost Danny, again looking to adopt a golden retriever or a similar breed from a rescue and still had to deal with the same reactions. Either it was the fence, or it was the fact that Jacks was intact. Didn't matter I had a LOT of references (vet, well-known trainers in this area, friends in rescue, etc). I was treated like some kind of BYB in training.  

Fast forward a couple years and I'm somewhat able to look back with a little less emotion, and I do see a lot of providence in there.

Had I adopted that golden right off after Sammy, we would not have brought home Arthur or Jacks. 

And then if I'd gotten that muttsky that I was eyeballing a couple years ago, I would not have even considered bringing Bertie home. 

I was meant to have Jacks and Bertie... and Arthur. And those are three dogs that would not be in our hearts and homes had those rescues been willing to go case by case with me. 

I hope that those dogs found homes and aren't still stuck in foster-limbo. But the fact is, the ones I was looking at were probably not meant to come to us. 

So my advice to the OP - keep looking. Sometimes you have adoptions fall right into your lap, as Arthur's adoption did. I saw him on Petfinder and couldn't take my eyes off his picture. We called his foster that same night - it was like almost 10 PM? She answered and liked us enough to invite us to come visit. When my sister walked in through the door, Arthur ran up to her and jumped in her arms. Keep in mind that collies are a bit more standoffish and reserved around strangers. The foster saw that and felt as we did that it was meant to be. Arthur was not the golden I wanted, but he did belong to us and was exactly the dog that my sister needed. 

I'm somebody that does love the golden retriever breed - as in the standard. I love the look and temperament of a well-bred dog. So I will always support GOOD breeders and probably will always have at least 1 golden who came home as a puppy from a breeder, from a litter that I specifically chose. And fwiw, the price of Bertie was $1200. The price had I adopted a puppy from your average rescue in this area would have been between $400 and $600. 

But I also support rescue - and definitely I feel now that instead of getting upset about those rescues that won't adopt to you. Keep looking. You will find the dog you want elsewhere. There are shelters. The humane society (I've heard) is a bit easier to adopt from as well. And there are also rescues where they will work with you and you will find a dog that you were meant to have.


----------



## DanaRuns

I can relate to Megora's feelings of outrage and anger. I was once turned down by the Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue, and it really made me hurt and angry. They made me feel like I was a terrible dog owner. Why? Because I was renting. I had just moved back to California from Washington, DC, and they declared that I was unstable and an unsuitable candidate, even though I had a rescue Golden at the time, which under my ownership had become a marine search and rescue dog. I had had Goldens for 25 years at that point, and had given great homes for all of them. I had references from a vet and the Coast Guard, even, and the written approval of my landlady. Nope. No dice. And they made me feel terrible when they turned me down, and I was angry.

It ended up to be the best thing ever, though. In my anger I decided that for the first time I would buy a puppy from a breeder. So I started calling around. I hit on a breeder who had a litter and was in the midst of a nasty divorce. Long story short, one day one day she called in a panic. Her ex-husband was coming over to take the puppies away. She had to send them to homes right that minute. The person who was buying the pick male was unavailable. If I would come over right away I could have him, but would have to sign a co-ownership contract and agree to show him. I knew nothing about showing dogs, only wanted a healthy pup. But it was a great opportunity and I could come right then, so I agreed. This was January 1, 2000. I ended up with my magnificent heart dog, Charlie, who in my signature pics is the puppy in the snow and the old dog sitting up in the beach photo. I lost him just a few months ago, 12 years later, holding him in my arms as he took his last breath. I spent many thousands of dollars showing him, and more giving him the best possible life I could, taking him with me everywhere I went. Throughout his entire life, I was his one constant. We were inseparable.

Had the rescue thought I was a suitable owner, I would never have had Charlie, never have become interested in showing dogs, and never have learned anything about the breed standard or its importance to the breed.

Right now I have two rescue dogs, two rescue cats, and I'm getting another show prospect puppy. I love my rescues, but thanks to being turned down in 2000, I now have a love of and appreciation for the Golden Retriever breed that I never would have had otherwise. Having Charlie changed everything. The difference between him and my many rescues was so remarkable, it opened my eyes to a whole new world. So, thanks SoCal GR Rescue, and bite me!


----------



## Catalina

As difficult as it may be to be rejected outright by the rescue organization, you might want to be grateful that you have not been approved only to be put at the bottom of the pile time and time again by the foster family when they must select a home for their dogs. These families have come to love the dogs they foster and will pick what they feel is the ideal home. The lack of a fence could be enough to put you at a disadvantage in the selection process. Our rescue has MANY applications and far fewer dogs to place. Unfortunately, we need to turn away homes that are more than adequate because we have more applicants with ideal situations than we have dogs. The definition of an ideal home, of course, may change from dog to dog.
When you've been turned away, at least you know to move on and explore another option rather than to wait for a dog which is probably not going to come, even though you could have provided a nice home.
Please don't give up on rescue and continue to look. Not all rescues are so unbending with their rules. We aren't. It boils down to supply and demand sometimes which doesn't work for you if you are looking for a dog. There's nothing like giving a homeless dog a loving home and stability. You can't blame a foster family for wanting what they perceive to be the perfect home for a dog they've nursed and loved back from whatever unfortunate circumstances they had before. 
As far as the cost goes, I believe the costs are nominal. Many of these dogs come to rescue needing spaying/neutering and needing some sort of veterinary care. They've been kept in foster for whatever time necessary to bring them back to acceptable health (mental and physical) for adoption. Most often, the costs involved far exceed the expense to you. 
Good luck in your search for a dog. I agree with others who have suggested you speak to the rescue's adoption coordinator. If that doesn't work for you, continue to search out other rescues or shelters. There's a dog out there for you. Thanks for wanting to rescue!


----------



## Kelev's_Dad

I foster rescues and it ends up being my job to pick the forever home for the pup or pups I have. As much as it sounds cruel, I would not give a golden to a house without a fenced in yard. There are many reasons for this.
First..invisible fencing may keep your dog in, but does not keep other dogs, coyotes or animals out. 
I have had many goldens in my life. The ability to let them go out and wander the yard, roll in the grass or play fetch safely is invaluable. Goldens often have a fairly high prey drive so a running squirrel or rabbit can easily take them into harms way. 
I received 18 applications for the last foster I had. And it is so hard to pick...you have to pick the perfect home. The pressure is pretty intense. So you kinda of have a scoring system in your head and a fenced area is part of it. Time at home, amount of freedom, previous golden owner, previous dog owner,relationship with a vet, age of kids...all those things...they factor into it.


----------



## Megora

I just know with my unfenced yard.... the advantages are I know where my dogs are at every moment that we are outside. They will not cross the property borders and can be called away from chasing rabbits and deer. 

Most of the people in our area do not have fenced yards. But I can think of a handful of people who are far better homes than the few with fenced yards who leave their dog outside for long stretches of the day or night to yelp and cry.


----------



## Karen519

*Rules*

I can understand the feelings on both sides of this issue, but if I had to side with someone it would be the rescue. The rescue invests so much in these sweet unwanted dogs: love, care, money for vet care, etc. It is their right to make whatever rules they feel will protect them.


----------



## Megora

Karen519 said:


> It is their right to make whatever rules they feel will protect them.


Yep. Very true. I think somewhat that the rules for fencing better applies for certain areas and neighborhoods. If I lived in a urban or city type area - I would definitely have a fence up. 

The problem is applying the same rules to everyone and making them mandatory - that handcuffs the fosters, I'm sure. And it isn't the best thing for the dogs if they are more likely to be adopted by people with a postage stamp sized yard (WITH A FENCE) as opposed to people with a big sprawling yard (NO FENCE). 

I haven't changed my sentiments from what they were before as far as being OK about not being approved for adoption anyway. The way things happen, it was for the best for my family. Our dogs are awesome.


----------



## Karen519

*Megora*

Megora

Our yard is fenced, but like you, Ken and I are with our dogs every moment they are outside. If all owners were like you and I, there probably wouldn't be the same restrictions. My next door neighbor has two Golden Retrievers and an electronic fence, which really works for them. There have only been two times they got out of it, and luckily they listened to her command to come.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I use to help a GR Rescue in my State before it closed down with Intake.

One of the main reasons I feel for what some people refer to as Restrictive Rules, is the fact that a lot of the dogs that come into Rescue are pulled from Animal Shelters. The Rescue Groups have very little to no background info on these dogs. 

When a dog comes into a Rescue that has been surrendered by an Owner, a very detailed Intake Questionnaire is completed providing background information on the dog.

Therefore the Adotpion Requirements of a Rescue serve a purpose which is to protect the dog and to make the best possible match for a home for each dog in their Rescue program. 

Some Rescue Groups will review applications on a case by case basis- is the applicant an experienced dog owner, the age of the dog if the applicant doesn't have a fenced in yard, these are all taken into consideration. 

Each case is not always cut and dry, there are a lot of variables that go into each situation and each serve a purpose.


----------



## Megora

Carolina Mom - again, it's ridiculous that age of dog matters at all as far as there needing to be a fence or not. Old dogs wander just as much as young dogs. More so because they get dotty in their old age. 

And it gets hurtful when you have people approach rescue with the desire to adopt a young dog after losing one senior and having another one close to his time - and you have a rescue person push for them to adopt another senior or dog with some kind of disability. 

That was like a slap in the face for my family after so many years of being told by people that every time you buy a golden retriever puppy, there's another golden retriever wasting away in rescue losing its chance at a home. 

I guess I had the idea that rescues would be happy and eager to get a dog in an experienced home that DOES stuff with the dogs and gives them a good life as can be attested by our rich vets and teachers.  

The fact that the golden rescue looked at my application and rejected it on the primary basis of there not being a fence with the only exception being me adopting an 8+ year old dog... 

It had me rethinking how much they need my donations and support.... and I found other rescues who are actually flooded with dogs who need homes and who are hard luck cases that need money.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I understand where you're coming from and feel your anger.

Perhaps you should consider volunteering with a Rescue Group so you could get a clear understanding of the Policies and procedures.


----------



## KeaColorado

You might need to find somebody in the rescue who is capable of making decisions as opposed to someone who will turn you down immediately because you don't meet their ideal as stated or written. I agree with others who have said a conscientious person who is active and involved with his or her dogs should not be turned down on the basis of a fence. If this rescue doesn't work out, keep looking. 

Our breeder 'required' a fenced-in yard and an indoor-outdoor area for the dog to be when left alone. We live in a townhouse and have none of the above. In fact, we've never had a fence, and our rescues and our puppy from the breeder have all done just fine, as we lead an active life that very much includes our dogs. When we rescued our two springers, we lived in a large house with an unfenced yard on a busy road. I vaguely remember being asked about a fence, but rather than a criteria for exclusion, the presence or absence of a fence was simply a bit of information used to match the right dog with the right family.


----------



## Charliethree

I 'get' that people are frustrated and disappointed when turned down by a rescue, I understand that totally, BUT, when those people turn around and vent their anger at the rescue because they disagree with the rules that apply to everyone, not just them, it hurts ALL dogs in ALL rescues. 

Something to think about.


----------



## mylissyk

Megora said:


> I just know with my unfenced yard.... the advantages are I know where my dogs are at every moment that we are outside. They will not cross the property borders and can be called away from chasing rabbits and deer.
> 
> Most of the people in our area do not have fenced yards. But I can think of a handful of people who are far better homes than the few with fenced yards who leave their dog outside for long stretches of the day or night to yelp and cry.


Not every rescue has concrete rules. We have flexibility with my rescue and sometimes, depending on the dog, do forego some rules to place the dog in the right home.

But you do know you are a rare dog owner who would actually "know where my dogs are at every moment", and it's even more rare to have a dog that "can be called away from chasing rabbits and deer." 

Masses of people tell us that, and we know through sad experience nearly all of them are wrong or flat out lying.


----------



## Megora

mylissyk said:


> Not every rescue has concrete rules. We have flexibility with my rescue and sometimes, depending on the dog, do forego some rules to place the dog in the right home.


Yes, there are certainty more thorough rescues out there. That is how my family managed to adopt a collie - which is a breed known to have higher chase instincts and fewer obedience ones than goldens.  Thank goodness because he is a treasure and helped bordertrain two goldens.


----------



## Megora

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Perhaps you should consider volunteering with a Rescue Group so you could get a clear understanding of the Policies and procedures.


Carolina Mom - I actually do have a purrtty good understanding of policies and procedures as they are put in place. I wasn't born yesterday. : 

At some point (when I am retired), I do hope to foster or volunteer training/handling time for a specific all breed rescue which I much admire for all the good work they do. 

While I am working, I donate money and goods (dog food!) to this rescue and another all breed rescue - which again, I like the people and what they do.


----------



## Megora

Charliethree said:


> I 'get' that people are frustrated and disappointed when turned down by a rescue, I understand that totally, BUT, when those people turn around and vent their anger at the rescue because they disagree with the rules that apply to everyone, not just them, it hurts ALL dogs in ALL rescues.


Here I was hoping that somebody who actually a member of those particular rescues who have mandatory rules would actually see comments here and give it some thought. At the very least, they could be considerate and more thoughtful in their responses to people who are applying to adopt a dog from their rescue. As I said earlier, I received a very rude response from the member. This was shortly after losing one of our goldens as well, so you can only imagine what an emotional wreck I was already. 

And I believe that was also around the time I received a response back from another rescue that basically told me I would be permitted to adopt from them only if I neutered our old dog. Who though never bred in his life was apparently still a spawning risk at 11! 

These types of mandatory rules - if you have human beings who are thoughtful and considerate while responding - would be a different banana.

The thoughts that flashed through my head was - hey, these people have seen my name on checks coming to them for the past 10 years. That's donations in addition to purchasing stuff to benefit them. And they couldn't even be nice to me while rejecting my application. 

I was flaming MAD for a few months after that.  

But things turned out for the best.  I'm sure it's clear enough with every post I've put on this forum, but I love our dogs very much.


----------



## Kelev's_Dad

Megora said:


> Here I was hoping that somebody who actually a member of those particular rescues who have mandatory rules would actually see comments here and give it some thought. At the very least, they could be considerate and more thoughtful in their responses to people who are applying to adopt a dog from their rescue. As I said earlier, I received a very rude response from the member. This was shortly after losing one of our goldens as well, so you can only imagine what an emotional wreck I was already.
> 
> And I believe that was also around the time I received a response back from another rescue that basically told me I would be permitted to adopt from them only if I neutered our old dog. Who though never bred in his life was apparently still a spawning risk at 11!
> 
> These types of mandatory rules - if you have human beings who are thoughtful and considerate while responding - would be a different banana.
> 
> The thoughts that flashed through my head was - hey, these people have seen my name on checks coming to them for the past 10 years. That's donations in addition to purchasing stuff to benefit them. And they couldn't even be nice to me while rejecting my application.
> 
> I was flaming MAD for a few months after that.
> 
> But things turned out for the best.  I'm sure it's clear enough with every post I've put on this forum, but I love our dogs very much.


Megora..
I understand what you are saying. And the rules are a 'fenced yard' and for those with expansice land we do not expect you whole 90 acres to be fenced, but rather an adequate part for the pup. You have no idea what that dog will do in the first few months you have him. I have no idea what they will do when I first get them. Some are from shelters because they are dedicated runners. I live in a somewhat suburban area and we have many coyotes...most of Ontario has a huge coyote population, so the fencing is as much to keep unwanted things out as it is to keep the dog in. 
Fosters must have fenced yards for more reasons. We don't know their vaccination records until we get releases fromt he previous owner to get the vet records and the vet actually sends them. So the risk of parvo, lepto,lyme disease, distemper and in some areas rabies is something we have to consider until we get all their vaccines up to date. And we can't do that until we know.
We have had several attacks on dogs by coyotes here exposing the dogs to potential sarcoptic mange. (We don't have rabies here). 

So knowing all that when I have a dog that I have finished assessing, training and most often getting them to learn to trust again, and once we are certain of their physical well being, they get sent from 'in care' to 'adoptable'. 
Thats when the applications come in. My last girl..an amazingly sweet girl who was abused and neglected and it took me four hours a day, every single day of petting her until she stopped ducking when my hand moved...it was heart wrenching. So I got 18 applications for her.
18!!! She was gorgeous, 6 years old and turned into the most wonderful golden I have met including the ones I owned. 
So Now I sift through all the applications and my job is to come up with the best place for her to live forever. There's no real formula. You have to go by what you learned in the assessment phase. 
Some you can reject quickly due to time away from home etc..you kind of whittle it down slowly. The pressure is immense when you do this, I can't even explain it. This dog and I had formed a huge bond (which you normally try and avoid but in her case was the only way to make her well) and I have to be sure that the choice I am making is the best with the info I have. I am having to pick where she goes...so please try and understand what that's like. 
When it comes down to the last few applications then the yard became the issue since all other had goldens before, could commit time, etc. 
I ended up selecting an older couple who ran their business fromt heir home, had a fenced yard, had a previous golden and were members of their local golden walk/play group. They were informed that they were picked pending home inspection. The inspector called me and said if I didn't give her to these people I was an idiot. They had built her her own area in the house with her own futon, bought lots of toys and were like a couple preparing for the arrival of a baby. The couple drove several hours here to meet the dog. I noticed immediately the lady had the early signs of Parkinsons. My foster had lived a senior companion dog until the woman died and one of her family members took her and were the abusers. My foster took to to this woman in an instant. It was amazing to see. They went to the park for awhile to play and see how it went with her. Usually this lasts a few hours. They were back in a half hour...the lady had tears in her eyes...'Can we keep her?' The papers were signed and off she went to her forever home. I get weekly emails letting me know how things are going. They were better for her than I was. So now that is my standard. Find someone who is better for the dog than me. 
So when I get an application, and if I got yours and saw you refused or couldn't fence in an area ( I can't make you use it but jsut having one is the requirement) how does that NOT push you down on the list. 
Maybe you don't want to..then I have to wonder what else might happen. Maybe you cannot afford it. Then I have to wonder what would happen if the dog got suddenly ill. I have had $4000 vet bills for cruciate repair, and my dear Jack died of what was finally found out to be leukemia after $3000 of treatment. My first golden never cost me much at all to raise....but some get expensive fast. Some have epilepsy and must never be out of a fenced yard. Some have bad eyesight. Some have unbreakable prey drive. Some are runners. Some love kids so much they will go running to them and don't care what you say. My dear kelev loved snowstorms so much I would have to literally drag him in the house during heavy storms. 
So please put yourself in my shoes as a foster. I don't know you from Adam...and I just probably only know 3/4 of my foster. When you have applications and it comes down to a decent yard fenced versus one not....how do I NOT make that decision. I also rejected small fenced yards...golden need room to run and roam...they are curious intelligent dogs. I am currently fostering two brothers, one of whom can open doors and baby gates...its crazy cause he can let himself out. I had to install hook latches on doors without deadbolts and a cleavis on the baby gate to the stairs. 
My decision about fencing is not a reflection on you. I don't know you so how could I make that judgemnt. It is simply making the best decision with the information I have. 
Would I reject someone who wanted to take in a former field trial dog because they were not fenced and wanted a boating/hunting companion..no, probably not. Because of the dog's history that would be a great scenario for the dog. But so far all the dogs I have got were pets or companion animals. 
I know I am not always going to get 18 applications for a dog. We have two thay have been in foster for a few years. One is blind, one has epilepsy (under control with medication) and they may never leave foster. The two I have now are a bonded pair, littermates...8 years old. So I won't seperate them. It is likely they will be here awhile. An easy decision, but one not without implications.


----------



## Megora

Coyotes can get over fences. Just fyi. 

As can stray dogs.

Actually so can dogs.

As do most wildlife (we used to have a 6 foot fence where I used to live and we had feral cats and raccoons getting into the yard all the time). 

The reason why people put vets as references on applications is because they want a rescue to contact the vet and see the person's track record of caring for their dogs. Same thing with those who put training and obedience titles on applications as references, because they want a rescue to see there is a track record of following through and keeping up training. 

But hey, it's better to have a little itty bitty fence around your back door than actual experience, right. 

*** Again, this is a neutral issue at this point. I will never look into adopting a golden again. Because they are a hot commodity here in Michigan. Goldens are adopted at the shelter pretty much the instant they become available. Or they are turned into the rescues that have that mandatory fence rule, lol. If I want a golden retriever, I will buy from a good breeder. If I am in the position where I can adopt again (and I will when the time comes, hopefully not for another 10 years) - it will be whatever dog at the all breed rescue that I fall in love with.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I have yet to see an Adoption Application through a GR Rescue or an All Breed Rescue that did not require a Vet Reference as one of the References to be checked. 

IMO, the best way to get things changed that you don't agree with, is by becoming actively involved.

Become a member of a GR Rescue, volunteer with them, run to become an elected Board Member. Once you're in a position to make a change, work to make it happen.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I appreciate the need for restrictions. I appreciate that the dogs are special needs and that the worst thing for them is to end up as bad as what they were rescued from...namely, lost and in a shelter. Lost, taken in and abused. 

We can't meet the restrictions of the Michigan rescue. It's one of the reasons we are going with a puppy.

What I want from the general public is acceptance that rescue doesn't work for everyone. Lack of physical fence is one aspect. As Megora pointed out earlier, taking an older dog means end of life decisions within a few years, some dogs require special homes...no kids or other animals. There are so many considerations.

Then general feeling of "don't shop; adopt" is judgmental. I prefer to think that everyone makes the decision that is best for their individual family and that leads to the best home for the dog.


----------



## Megora

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I have yet to see an Adoption Application through a GR Rescue or an All Breed Rescue that did not require a Vet Reference as one of the References to be checked.


Uh. I didn't say they didn't. I just was pointing out that if references are followed up and checked on, a foster would have no reason to think that a person can't put a fence up has to do with the unwillingness or inability to spend money on a dog. 

Somebody expressed the opinion that if somebody quibbles, then they probably can't spend the money on vet bills or whatever. To emphasize, I was pointing out that references are there for a reason and there is no reason why people should be making assumptions like that. 



> IMO, the best way to get things changed that you don't agree with, is by becoming actively involved.
> 
> Become a member of a GR Rescue, volunteer with them, run to become an elected Board Member. Once you're in a position to make a change, work to make it happen.


When I'm old and retired, I will. 

... I do think it's even better if people who are in rescue right now (not talking about 30-40 years down the road when I can retire) actually listen to what people are saying as far as why they do not give money to their specific rescues. I am making enough money right now through my work that it is not a hardship to donate money and goods to rescue. I had been donating money to that rescue which not only rejected my application, but had been hurtful and rude in their response.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Megora said:


> ... I do think it's even better if people who are in rescue right now (not talking about 30-40 years down the road when I can retire) actually listen to what people are saying as far as why they do not give money to their specific rescues. I am making enough money right now through my work that it is not a hardship to donate money and goods to rescue. I had been donating money to that rescue which not only rejected my application, but had been hurtful and rude in their response.


It sounds (IMO) like you expect something for your donation and it doesn't work like that in the real world. If you don't like the way the rescue treated you, by all means stop donating as it is your money and your decision. By the same token, the rescue legally "owns" the foster dogs and they can make, or break, their own rules, in their own discretion as they are entitled to do that. If you don't like it, look elsewhere. No one likes rejection, but most people shake it off and move on without making a huge fuss about it, realizing rescues provide a wonderful service for the community and the dogs they help. Right now, from my perspective just reading this thread, it appears you just have sour grapes and bitterness for being rejected. I know you won't like hearing this and I'm probably going to be Megora-ized, but this is my opinion and I suspect the opinion of many others on this board. Rescues deal with a lot of people with a lot of different opinions and make some tough choices in their placements. I may not agree with every rule in every rescue, but I cannot deny they do a fantastic job in giving these dogs forever homes.


----------



## lestat1978

I worked an application once where it was obvious the person had money. Lived in a nice town. Told me about his four stall heated garage, his house in the Cayman's, etc. Do you want to know why his last dog was hit and killed by a car? Because it was "too expensive" to put up a fence even though he admitted to knowing the dog chased squirrels onto the road. I kid you not - "too expensive." 

Also had another applicant without a fence apply for a dog. Everything was going well and looking great until I ended up talking to his daughter, who wasn't listed as a reference initially. She is the one who informed me there was a previously adopted dog that had escaped on a number of occasions crossing a four lane highway. The applicant, once questioned, claimed the prior dog was "stupid." 

I also have a friend who's dogs where 100% perimeter trained. I'm pulling into the drive one day and there comes their Dobe galloping across the field from two houses down. And then there was the story told by her about her Rott being on the road. Yet if you ask, 100% perimeter trained. :doh:

The rescue I volunteered with had no iron clad rule regarding fencing, but in light of continuously running into situations like the above, we always erred on the side of caution.

Also, I don't think anyone is claiming fencing to be 100% effective. But if it's lowering risk by xx%, then it's still worth it.


----------



## Megora

Lestat - those concerns are valid. But you at least looked into each applicant and ruled them out because of their track record or things that had happened with prior dogs. That is a GOOD thing. 

My feeling is that people who have had a dog killed somehow - whether that is backing up a car and running over the family pet or something else that happened. They should always be a caution, particularly if they did not show evidence of learning from their mistakes.

My goodness, I even offered the phone numbers of my neighbors (who have lived on the same street as my family and were there before we even got there and yes, neighbors see everything) to this rescue to back up what I was saying about my dogs (1) never being outside when I'm not and (2) always on leash until 100% trained and so forth - and there was an unwillingness to bend. 

I came away smacking my head and trying to figure why I had to try so hard to adopt a dog, particularly when it would have required more sacrifice and work (getting a golden without the history of temperament, clearances, quality behind him + undoing all the prior owner/foster's training and training the dog the correct way) than raising a puppy from scratch. You have people in rescue who claim they would never buy a puppy because there are so many golden retrievers in rescue who need homes, but yep.

We wound up adopting a collie who had a history of chasing vehicles at his prior home and the foster noticed this as well. We gave her all the same information that was given to the golden rescue, and we were approved to the point we were invited to meet him and see if he liked us. People who did not pass the screening would not get that far. This collie is border trained at both our home and my sister's home. This took a few months of training with him. Goldens sometimes take a few months. Sometimes take years before they earn their off leash privileges. Sometimes it is training recalls and boundaries the correct way, right from the beginning.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

Megora said:


> You have people in rescue who claim they would never buy a puppy because* there are so many golden retrievers in rescue who need homes, *but yep.


This is the part I have a problem with. I totally get that they "think" they know what's best for the recues. But in the end wouldn't any golden be happier in a home with a family (regardless of a fence, regardless if both parents work etc.) than spend day in and day out in a kennel at some shelter?

We interviewed with a rescue and they wanted families where one parent was home all day. The person that did the interview was a single woman who worked full time, lived in a condo with 3 rescues.


----------



## Megora

Dallas Gold said:


> It sounds (IMO)......


Anne, I'm sorry. 

I do not megorize anyone. If I have opinions of particular people - I try to keep them private, as following the rules of this board. I think this is the best thing. 

I'm not saying that I by rights purchased a rescue with the money I donated to this rescue. 

I am saying that I deserved more courtesy. That's all.

ETA - I guess I should add, just so people don't think based on comments about me that I'm purple with bitterness (lol). As I have said before and again, things turned out better than I dreamed after that smack in the face. I'm just responding here to show that - hey, this does happen. It happened. Wasn't nice when I experienced it and it was something I'll never forget. But it's not as emotional as it was back then. Truly, I'm not a mean old broad chewing on stick over here. 

My reason for posting my comments earlier and again was to put a face on maybe one person who got rejected because of the fencing rule.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Here's a story with a happy ending. After you recover from your hurt and anger at being rejected, I am sure there will be a happy ending for you, too!

I understand your frustration and anger at the rescue situation. When I lost my Sweet Penny, I wanted to adopt another Golden as a companion to my Tosh. As he
was only two years old at the time, it seemed a good age for him to adjust to another dog.

After over twenty years of having Goldens, I thought for certain that my application would surely be accepted and they would be happy to adopt a rescue to someone with experience with Goldens ... I applied, sent references from two veterinarians, neighbors, etc. Lo and behold, I was REJECTED!! Not only was I angry, but hurt
because I could provide such a loving, safe and good home for a rescue.

The fence issue was the rejection reason. We live in a rural area, and our Goldens
are always supervised or on leads. There was an area in our yard with a four foot
fence, but a six foot fence was required by the rescue.

It wasn't too long after that two muddy Goldens showed up in our yard. After some investigation, it turned out they had been recently adopted from a Petsmart by our
neighbors (who already had "rescued" five little dogs). All seven dogs were routinely left alone all day and long into the early evening hours, and the two Goldens had begun escaping on a daily basis (looking for some human companionship?).

Living near a lake in Florida and letting dogs run loose in not a smart idea for obvious reasons: alligators and poisonous snakes. I could not bear to think of them being eaten by an alligator or bitten by a snake. After several instances of having to contact the owners at their workplace because their dogs were loose, I finally told them that if they couldn't take care of these dogs properly that I would be willing to take them into my home or I would contact the rescue organization that had put them in Petsmart.

A day and a half later I looked out the window, and here they came with the two dogs! They turned them over to me. Wrigley and Roxi are still with us and have become good companions for our Tosh, as well as loving companions for us.

The laughable part of the whole story is that Wrigley could climb a four foot fence
and Roxi could dig a hole in a second, so I did end up having to put in a six foot
fenced area after all, as well as underground wire to keep Roxi from digging out!!
Alligators and coyotes haven't gotten in, and they can't get out. They are safe and very happy dogs. I have gotten over my anger and gained some understanding as to why some rescues are so strict. In trying to understand the issues these two dogs
arrived at my home with, I found that they had been found running wild, taken to
the pound, adopted by someone, turned back in and put on death row. Another
rescue organization rescued them, put them up for adoption at Petsmart, my neighbors adopted them on a whim because they were Goldens and fortunately they ended up with us: their sixth and last home forever.

I am retired now, and will continue to take in abandoned Goldens as many years as I am able. They are my heart's passion.

I hope you, too, find a happy ending.


----------



## Megora

Heehee.... if I lived down in Florida, we wouldn't just be talking about me putting up a wooden fence as a matter of course before LIVING there myself (not even talking about dogs). I think there would have to be like a concrete wall and me standing by with a shotgun and looking out for all the snakes and gators. 

Gotta say again - I'm not angry or bitter. We applied to a different rescue and were accepted. And overall, you look at my profile and posts - I would not have Jacks, Bertie or Arthur in my life had I been accepted by that rescue. Things would have been drastically different. Thank goodness we WERE rejected. If you consider providence, it was providential that things turned out the way they were. 

My reason for posting here on this thread the way I have - it's not a sour grapes or bittnerness thingy. I'm again, just putting a face out there and sharing my experience as it was.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Megora said:


> Heehee.... if I lived down in Florida, we wouldn't just be talking about me putting up a wooden fence as a matter of course before LIVING there myself (not even talking about dogs). I think there would have to be like a concrete wall and me standing by with a shotgun and looking out for all the snakes and gators.


That's what I thought when we lived in NC and VA -- Florida? NEVER!!
Well, here I am (against all my plans). Believe me, I have a fortress against four-legged, six-legged, eight-legged and no-legged critters! If it moves and bites, I am on it!! (even _before_ it moves in my direction -- I have a plan to outwit them).

I am an eagle-eyed Goldie mom: I can spot a snake way before it even gets _close_ to where my babies are ... I am ruthless with anything that would harm them.


----------



## Megora

You are a braver (crazier?) person than I am. Seriously, I don't know how or why dog people would choose to live down there where you can't take your dogs swimming because THINGS in the water and can't let the dogs run through the woods with you because of THINGS underfoot and can't let the dogs graze in the backyard because you have THINGS in your yard.... and then it's too hot for you guys to want to go outside anyway.  And of course at night when the lights go out, there are THINGS in your house even. And I'm not just talking about that Xfiles episode with the swamp guys under the bed. You guys have bugs the size of birds... 

Every time my family went vacationing down in Florida, I always came back home thinking Michigan was heaven.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

I am so happy to have chanced upon this forum ... wish I had known about it when I had my rejection experience. It would have been good to be able to "vent" my frustration to other golden lovers and get loving and constructive replies.

Can't wait to see the little soul who is waiting for you to find him/her. Best wishes in your search ...


----------



## Megora

Honeyboy's Mom said:


> I am so happy to have chanced upon this forum ... wish I had known about it when I had my rejection experience. It would have been good to be able to "vent" my frustration to other golden lovers and get loving and constructive replies.
> 
> Can't wait to see the little soul who is waiting for you to find him/her. Best wishes in your search ...


As I said - I adopted a collie shortly after and bought two golden puppies since then. Three is our limit and hopefully we will have many years before I make a decision between buying another puppy or adopting a pup (I saw some boxer mix puppies at the one rescue - and that seems to be the way my heart is tilting, but I'll see). 

I think it's so important to be physically involved in the dog community and have friends who rescue, as well as training with people who both breed and rescue. It provides a far more balanced support system than anyone online. You get away from the batpoop craziness sometimes. And believe me, there is a lot of batpoop craziness out there.  

Off topic, but I had the sweetest conversation with somebody today who was looking for advice on where to get a golden. Long story short, she met my sister at the hospital where my sister works and my sister took her number and promised to have me call her. This was somebody who only adopted in the past and she was nervous about bringing home a dog with registration papers for the first time - and knowing what to look for and how to evaluate breeders. I thoroughly enjoyed talking with this lady and got her through any concerns she had about purchasing a puppy instead of going back to adopt. It was a very interesting conversation after checking in on this thread all day. I did not discuss the rescue at all or my bitterness (lol) about being rejected. The focus was only re/discussing what her expectations were and going over what she needed to be looking for, as well as giving her the names and numbers of a few breeders who I know would be the best for her (she does therapy and agility with her dogs). The very awesome thing is she already had spoken with one of the breeders and liked her so much that she had drawn hearts and flowers around the name - and then went into a panic about whether that was the right breeder to go with. I assured her that the breeder was actually one of the best and wished her luck.


----------



## Tosh's Legacy

Don't you know how we miss the days walking in the woods and fields with our Goldens ... the days we didn't have to worry about anything but bears and hogs. (Oh, I forgot: we have bears and hogs here, too!)

Determined to move north again as soon as our situation changes here (if I don't get too old first). Miss the seasonal changes. Would love to let these babies loose to run
in the woods or fields without worrying.


----------



## Megora

I heard something that more people are killed by hogs than are killed by sharks....

And of course you have BOTH sharks and hogs down there....


----------



## booklady

Wyatt's mommy said:


> But in the end wouldn't any golden be happier in a home with a family (regardless of a fence, regardless if both parents work etc.) than spend day in and day out in a kennel at some shelter?.


Which is why the rescue I've worked with - and it's a big one - has all of their dogs in foster homes.....there is no kennel or shelter associated with the rescue. If they are taking in multiple dogs from a mill or hoarder situation, they are put in a boarding facility where they can be together until they are assessed and any medical requirements are initiated and put in foster homes as soon as possible. 

I know this isn't the case with all rescues, but it is for a great majority.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy

booklady said:


> Which is why the rescue I've worked with - and it's a big one - has all of their dogs in foster homes.....there is no kennel or shelter associated with the rescue. If they are taking in multiple dogs from a mill or hoarder situation, they are put in a boarding facility where they can be together until they are assessed and any medical requirements are initiated and put in foster homes as soon as possible.
> 
> I know this isn't the case with all rescues, but it is for a great majority.


Unfortunately there was a shortage of foster homes in the rescue we interviewed with which is one of the bigger ones in the Los Angeles area. Which is why I brought up my question.


----------

